# Motoring question



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Here's a motoring question for you . . .

Q. What's the connection betweem the A2 the A3 and the A4?

Think carefully . . then scroll down for the answer....
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
A. They are all major roads named after pieces of paper. :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

It was on "I'm sorry I haven't a clue" - made me laugh anyway!


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

Don't forget the A1 also John 

and they are all Audis


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

In fact the connections between paper, major roads and Audis run from A0 to A11 :roll:


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

like it :lol:


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

And the A5! :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Gawd :lol: :lol:


----------

